# Software updates not working on wifi



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

Alrighty, so some backstory on this: I was downloading an update, but my wifi connection wasn't too good, so it has been stuck at a sliver of a bar, maybe 2% or so.

Anyone ever experience this, or know what I might be doing wrong? I tried using my phone as a wifi hotspot, and my car shows it is connected to it with 4 wifi bars, but the software screen still says "Connect to wifi to start update". I tried rebooting the car by holding the clickwheels, reconnecting a few times, and leaving my phone in the car connected to it for 10 minutes to see if that might help, but to no avail. 

Would I need to contact a Tesla rep for rebooting it? Is my car broke and Im just gonna need to trade it in for the truck then? Not sure I cant wait that long without any more cool updates, pls help


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

What version of software are you currently on?


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

2020.20.12

I was downloading the next one when the wifi lost connection and hadn't tried for a while after to reconnect to a wifi. Now when I use my phone as a wifi hotspot and it shows the connection being fine, it's still giving me a "connect to wifi to start download" sign. The download icon shows as yellow with about 2% of one of the updates previously loaded


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> 2020.20.12
> 
> I was downloading the next one when the wifi lost connection and hadn't tried for a while after to reconnect to a wifi. Now when I use my phone as a wifi hotspot and it shows the connection being fine, it's still giving me a "connect to wifi to start download" sign. The download icon shows as yellow with about 2% of one of the updates previously loaded


What type of connection does the phone have to the cellular network. It doesn't matter if the car has a 4 bar connection to the phone, but the phone has a marginal connection to the Internet.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

Ah, got it. Didnt check that but phone internet was fast and likely 5G


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I suggest a hard reboot (hold down brake pedal and both buttons until you see the display turn back on), sometimes I've seen the update process get a bit stuck


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> 2020.20.12


That's a fairly old release - less than 0.1% of the fleet is still on a version of 2020.20. It's probably stuck due to the failed update.

Try JWardell's suggestion. If that doesn't kick-start it, then schedule a Tesla service appointment. When you list it as a software upgrade failure, they should be able to fix it remotely without you even having to visit.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I suggest a hard reboot (hold down brake pedal and both buttons until you see the display turn back on), sometimes I've seen the update process get a bit stuck


IT LIVES!

Thank you very much. I didn't realize the hard reboot was possible without a screen button! (to be honest). Appreciate it.


----------

